# cat sits in litter box



## maxxd_420 (Sep 21, 2004)

our cat "tabby" has taken to sitting in the litter box for long periods of time, she has also become sloppy, by dragging litter out of the box, we have 2 cats and change the litter daily.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Is she just sitting, or is she squatting like she's trying to pee? If she's squatting, that's a sign of a urinary tract infection, and she needs to see the vet asap.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

one of my kittens does the same thing!! he really likes to lay in the litter. he will just sit in it. he doesnt appear to be struggling, and its definatly not that he is squating... i think he just likes the feel of the litter... maybe it is comforting? 

all of my kittens and thier mom tend to be messy with the litter, their mom loves to kick it out of the box, and i have one of the huge rubbermaide ones, and then a smaller one in another room. she does it worse ont he smaller one, but still does it occasionally with the bigger one. *shrug* sometimes i think she does it to just get on my nerves lol.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

From what I hear, the litter keeps the cat warm :? 

Abhay


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

What kind of litter do you have? Mayhaps she likes the feel of the litter? :wink: 

Best of wishes


----------



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

right after i change kiki's litter she will jump in it... smell around... kick the litter around... then proced to lie in it and lick it up.... why is she doing this... she will use the litter box when she needs to... but why does she try to eat and sleep in the litter when i first change it out completly... she wont do it once shes used it once... but untill then... its fair game...


----------

